# Fish dumping sparks outrage



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.stv.tv/news/Shetland_trawler_sparks_international_f_080814121941140


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Cannot undestand why the sparks would be outraged, come to think of it didnt know a fishing trawler was large enough to require a sparks
de chas


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

This is nothing new the dumping of fish, been doing it for near 30 year now.
Just because a video of 1 boat discarding a few boxes of small black worth 18 quid a box is shown on national tv there's an outcry


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

You may know that dumping of fish that it is illegal to land has been going on for 30 years, The people that saw the video do not. Consequently there is an outcry, because the purpose of not being allowed to land small fish is so that cod isn't fished to extinction. people seeing small cod, among other fish, being dumped shows how obscenely the law is being followed, by fish being caught, killed, and then dumped.
Of course there's an outcry. So there should be!


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Dumping to clear low value species has been going on a lot longer than 30 years. If, however, the outcry leads to a review of the ridiculous EU policy that demands the dumping of good saleable fish, then it would be worth it, but it won't. It will be business as usual and the continued obsession with cod.
Gil.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Excuse me for my ignorance but I always thought that net size regulations were there for the very purpose of regulating size of catch. That being so, what was the detailed philosphy behind such mesh regulation? 
Surely those 'wizards' knew all about fish and that certain sized fish would escape. Based on their wizardry with statistics, they must have surmised that those fish that did escape would be sufficient in numbers to perpetuate the species. My guess is that either they did not share their findings with the politicians or the said politicians were hell-bent on widening 'the market' and completely ignored facts as they were at the time.
As far as I'm concerned this problem has little to do with local fishermen doing what their forefathers have done since the beginning of time.
I can remember, as many on this site can; as late as 1960, the multitude of fish-shops in every village and town up and down the country selling fresh fish.
It seems to me (perhaps I'm wrong) that far more people ate fish then than now. If I am right and stocks are reducing then we have the inigma of suppliers with ever decreasing demand for a product from an ever decreasing source being told to dump fish which are dead, in most cases anyway. Now that is an obscene waste!
I've probably got it wrong again because how can a source be depleted if less people want what is produce from it?

By the way; are you anywhre near Tarbert Ally?


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Chouan said:


> You may know that dumping of fish that it is illegal to land has been going on for 30 years, The people that saw the video do not. Consequently there is an outcry, because the purpose of not being allowed to land small fish is so that cod isn't fished to extinction. people seeing small cod, among other fish, being dumped shows how obscenely the law is being followed, by fish being caught, killed, and then dumped.
> Of course there's an outcry. So there should be!


Your not a fisherman thats obvious (EEK)


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

British fishermen put back undersized fish,but i bet a pound to a million eu fishermen dont.
ONtrawelermen tonight it showed you british fishermen puting big cod back,beets me


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

The fishermen are barely making a iving given the massive odds stacked against them - they say fish are being brought to the brink of extinction - aren't fishermen? Who cares for whole communities almost made extinct by laws and even more laws? I have yet to hear the human rights folk jump up and down on behalf of the social impact the law makes against fishermen and their families.

They put up with enough without the added weight of even more tree huggers throwing their hands in the air and demanding the impossible.

Jonty


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

ally said:


> Your not a fisherman thats obvious (EEK)


1) Read my profile.
2) Your point being?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

jd0459 said:


> British fishermen put back undersized fish,but i bet a pound to a million eu fishermen dont.
> ONtrawelermen tonight it showed you british fishermen puting big cod back,beets me


Hello,
I was in Madrid recently. Had a stroll around the main fish market. The size of the fish being offered for sale say's it all. Would it be that difficult to regulate?
One day the powers that be may wake up but I doubt it. Meanwhile the British fishing industry continues it's decline.

regards
Roger


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

british fishermen how about dump EEC


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I have just read a short news article on the Teletext that British are dumping quantities of cod into the sea due to an abundance of cod. In a nutshell they are hauling full nets of cod. 
If we look at who we have as fishing ministers, not one has been in the industry, a lot of the stupidy are directives from the EU. As Pier says time to dump the EU.

Regards Robert


----------

